# General > Hobbies >  Adult Dance Classes

## heathfieldgunn

It is that time of year again, when the TV turns sparkly for Strictly.  If you want to learn some steps at the same time the celebrities are going through their paces, why not sign up for our new intake to the Thurso, Come Dancing Ballroom classes? Tuesdays in the Sea Cadet Hall and Thursdays in the Girl Guide Hall (both Thurso).  See the poster or contact me for details.  We also have a facebook page with the class details and some general information about the group and me, the teacher.The dances might be Foxtrot, Waltz, Rumba and Tango but will be confirmed nearer the October start dates.

----------


## stellakelly

May i know the Facebook page to connect with you.

----------


## heathfieldgunn

Hi, the facebook page is Thurso, come dancing.

----------


## stellakelly

> Hi, the facebook page is Thurso, come dancing.


Thank you connect with your Fb to enjoy dancing.

----------

